# Chess...



## blueeyes (Nov 7, 2009)

What a sexy game...

This is what I've been wasting my time with over these past months.
I thought maybe I'd post this and see if there are any chess addicted furries out there...like me.


----------



## themnax (Nov 9, 2009)

thanx for the linc.  i've been looking for one of those.


----------



## Scarborough (Nov 18, 2009)

Used to play obsessively. I was rated 1700ish when I was at the top of my game.

I like playing KGA as white and Pirc as black.


----------



## Lobar (Nov 18, 2009)

I was never rated, but I was a strong enough amateur at one point to have beaten Chessmaster once (albeit with very favorable time controls).  I'm pretty sure I've rusted significantly since then, though.


----------

